# Orlando prostitution sting



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 6, 2014)

The interesting thing is they worked at the Westgate Palace in Orlando FL. I wonder if David Siegel knew prostitutes were working near it?

TS


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2014)

Did the pimps owned that timeshare villa or where they renting by the night or the month ?


----------



## mj2vacation (Mar 6, 2014)

West gate.... By the hour.


----------



## theo (Mar 7, 2014)

*Same gig, different venue...*



simpsontruckdriver said:


> The interesting thing is they worked at the Westgate Palace in Orlando FL. I wonder if David Siegel knew prostitutes were working near it?



If he *did* know, he likely would have tried to recruit them into his sales force. His pitch might be "you can still screw your customers, but the hours are better and you won't have to worry about safe sex". 

Apologies in advance if this is deemed to be inappropriate --- I just couldn't resist the obvious conceptual connection.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 7, 2014)

theo said:


> If he *did* know, he likely would have tried to recruit them into his sales force. His pitch might be "you can still screw your customers, but the hours are better and you won't have to worry about safe sex".
> 
> Apologies in advance if this is deemed to be inappropriate --- I just couldn't resist the obvious conceptual connection.



That was so funny.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2014)

When I read the headline, I thought it was about the millions of people scr***d by a mouse. Siegal is close, though.


----------



## Dori (Mar 7, 2014)

theo said:


> If he *did* know, he likely would have tried to recruit them into his sales force. His pitch might be "you can still screw your customers, but the hours are better and you won't have to worry about safe sex".
> 
> Apologies in advance if this is deemed to be inappropriate --- I just couldn't resist the obvious conceptual connection.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Dori


----------

